

Secret NSA Map Shows China Cyber Attacks on US Targets - dsmithatx
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/exclusive-secret-nsa-map-shows-china-cyber-attacks-us-targets-n401211

======
kw71
I'm wondering who the victims are. If the list were released it might depress
their stock prices temporarily.

------
jjgreen
The criminals responsible for this treasonous leak should be hunted down and
imprisoned :-)

